
The Great Sriracha Battle Is Coming to America - hourislate
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-04-06/thaitheparos-sriraja-panich-sriracha-comes-to-the-u-s-market
======
rauhl
> “I never worry about where they are selling more or less because we are too
> busy making it,” Tran said. “I know that I cannot make enough of my product
> to meet the demand, so let them have it and work together for the consumer.”

What a nice philosophy! Of course, eventually the market and the producers
will mature, and every sale from one producer will be a sale lost from all
other producers. But hopefully that day is far away.

